# Mid-Michee Bowmen 3D shoots in midland MI



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

just a link to the shoots going on at mid-michee this summer!!
http://www.midmichee.org/events.html
hope to see you all there


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow.......no shoots in June or July? :sad: 

Just curious...are they doing the Bullock Creek school shoot again this year?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

Ack said:


> Wow.......no shoots in June or July? :sad:
> 
> Just curious...are they doing the Bullock Creek school shoot again this year?


well now you can always come and shoot on thurstay night that shoot is open to the public.
and the field round starts in june also on thursday I will give that a try this year but the info on that shoot regarding how its shot and the rules is not up on the link yet.
as for the BC shoot as far as i know its still on but i have a email in to the right people and will find out ASAP!


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ack said:


> Wow.......no shoots in June or July? :sad:
> 
> Just curious...are they doing the Bullock Creek school shoot again this year?


 
June, I'm not sure why they don't have a 3-d, 
July we never have them since its so hot and nobody wants to work.

As for the Bullock Creek shoot, I'm not 100% sure on, I think the shoot is on hold until things can be worked out, I think it has to do with school politics and using the school name for such a function :16suspect, even thoe they have always been happy to take the money raised??

Ken


----------

